# Storing coil pipe



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Do you guys bother covering the ends? 

Years ago we ran a 1" poly line in a trench. When we went to turn the water on the check on the tank tee clogged. It was three dead mice. VOMIT.

After that my boss became very strict about taping the ends of coil pipe.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I tape the ends sometimes, most of the time I don’t.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you fed them they would still be alive...🐭🐭🐭


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I mostly use 1/2” and 3/4”, I buy it as I need it. If I store it, I’ll tape the ends to keep the crud out.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I mostly dont cap the ends,,but 150 psi of air blows out anything hiding in the coil before putting it on the truck..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the only coiled pipe i buy is 1" cts for city water service for new houses. the extra is always taped for capping in the trench. usually lays on a pile, 30 foot or so pieces and after awhile gets tossed.


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

I do, just slip a cap on the end. FRIG that tape. I have to crank up he torch to melt the sticky stuff


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

I hammer the ends closed then just cut off the crimp when I use it next. I’m still waiting for the time that I’m short by an inch and a half because I cut the crimp off haha


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I hammer the ends closed then just cut off the crimp when I use it next. I’m still waiting for the time that I’m short by an inch and a half because I cut the crimp off haha


Crimping
Interesting you brought that up.
Here in Mississippi. We hammer the end of the stub out thn solder it, instead of buying caps
So plumbers started personalizing their crimps. When you work around a group of guys you can tell who did the copper by the crimp on the stub outs. 

I had to work on a new wing of a hospital, i needed to turn the water off in order to add a valve for the new work. NOPE. NOPE Can not shut off the water. So i used a sledge hammer as an anvil
and a 3 pound maul. to crimp off a 2'' line. then cut it about a foot away. soldered a valve on and closed the valve. Worked for me. we can schedule a shut down later


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> Crimping
> Interesting you brought that up.
> Here in Mississippi. We hammer the end of the stub out thn solder it, instead of buying caps
> So plumbers started personalizing their crimps. When you work around a group of guys you can tell who did the copper by the crimp on the stub outs.
> ...


I did that for the longest time..then started using caps,,I think one contractor asked for caps for making the smallest hole in a vanity, and over time I just used caps...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

You gotta do what the builder wants, no arguing
. HE does not understand the escutcheon
covers the hole.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> You gotta do what the builder wants, no arguing
> . HE does not understand the escutcheon
> covers the hole.


well in a multi million $$$ home...how things look is everything to a client, and seeing crimped ends looks sloppy or rough..I know its only temporary, but when the home owner walks around and sees it, they dont know and now assume everything must be sloppy or rough..


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well in a multi million $$$ home...how things look is everything to a client, and seeing crimped ends looks sloppy or rough..I know its only temporary, but when the home owner walks around and sees it, they dont know and now assume everything must be sloppy or rough..


Inspector told me one time, on a final, I go to the kitchen first
if the plumbing looks good, tidy, neat, I glance at the rest
If it looks bad I LOOK at the rest

YES, you are correct looks does mean a lot
That and the damn lav stub outs will cut your leg if you wear shorts


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Frodo said:


> Inspector told me one time, on a final, I go to the kitchen first
> if the plumbing looks good, tidy, neat, I glance at the rest
> If it looks bad I LOOK at the rest
> 
> ...


and with todays lawsuits for anything ...some other azzhole working in the house will cut themselves and now your liable for leaving a dangerous condition..another reason I went to caps, or if it pinholes and leaks....we do more stuff to cover our azzes against litigation than what is really needed...


----------



## Frodo (Mar 12, 2021)

I was in Teluride co. at the bottom lift #1 working on a 5 story
5th floor was a multi million condo. it had 2 stairwells and a elevator 
the owner was visiting and had a 6 year old brat with him. He kept taking my tools and being a nuisance
So i told him i would spank his little ass if he did not leave my **** alone. he started crying.
OPPS..I went down one floor, then back up the other stairs, and was talking to his mom when he came up saying the mean man yelled at him. I WAS surprised and concerned that such a thing could happen LOL 
The dad only showed up 1 time, he got off the elevator walked over to the TV . The builder was trying to tell him about the change orders.. He said. Do i have sports channels? builder said yes. He walked back to the elevator and left. 

Same condo, I called the main office and was talking to the owners wife. I told her i was standing on a 50K area rug. she told me to GET THE HELL OFF LOL


----------

